# The car and me.....



## Pappy (Jul 23, 2018)

Hard to believe, but the car and me were born in 1937. Ford sedan with suicide rear doors.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 23, 2018)

Nice!

You both still have a lot of miles left in you!


----------



## Ferocious (Jul 23, 2018)

Nice car Pappy, did you ever give it/her a name?   
 Lots of blokes give their cars girls names (I always did), do the girls give their cars boys names I wonder......


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 27, 2018)

String Cheese Incident- Rhythm of the Road (HD) 7/24/2010


----------



## Pappy (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 28, 2018)

....took a wrong turn somewhere!


----------



## Pappy (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Aug 1, 2018)

Not horsing around........


----------



## Pappy (Sep 13, 2018)

Must belong to a cat person.


----------

